# How to keep CRS successfully?



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking to pick up a Master Test Kit as I'll be keeping and maybe even breeding CRS in the near future.

With this in mind it's clear that water param. stability is top priority correct?

What are some of the good ones out there that you shrimp keepers are using?

Also I've been reading that ADA soil is almost a must substrate-wise. Can anyone explain to me why that is? Are there inherent properties (PH/KH/GH) that just naturally coincide with CRS' needs?

Will other substrates be fine too? IE 3M Color Quartz sand?

Please feel free to post your photos of your CRS/Shrimp tanks too! I'd love to see how well your tank is doing as it'll give me great ideas about where to start.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Most crs keepers/breeders use ADA soil or plant soils in general because of there buffering benefits, lowering PH just perfect for crs.

Here is a picture of one of my crs tank, taken last month.









IME, the only constant test you need to do every after water change is KH/PH/GH. I hope this helped you in any way, pm me if you need to know or have anymore questions regarding crs keeping. Also this is a great forum to ask questions regarding crs as there are also many crs keepers here that could also share their experiences.

Stephen


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

dude that is one sick shrimp set up. beautiful. can you name the plants in there for me?


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Shrimp Crib!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Stu.

I believe the plants are:

Weeping Moss
Fissidens fontanus
Mini Pelia
HC "Cuba'
Blyxa aubertii
Salvinia

I hope that helps. Stephen, let me know if I'm right .

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful looking tank


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, that tank is amazing. What kind of c02/lighting are you using?


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

xFl said:


> Wow, that tank is amazing. What kind of c02/lighting are you using?


Yes, specs please. And also how did you grow/construct that willow tree looking thing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

to: MananaP - that tree is amazing ... the whole tank so really beautiful ... i would like to hear an answer about the aquasoil as i am cycling a tank for shrimp and i am not bonding with the aquasoil at all ...


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi fellow hobbyist/forumers, anyways i will answer your questions later as i'm in a rush going to work right now "LATE" LOL! Also i don't want to hi-jack this thread so i will make a thread about this tank later on tonight when i get off work around midnight, sounds good? 

@Stuart

I don't know what the other name for that moss because all i know it is called Singapore moss, but yes all your guess is right. Thank you Stuart...


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

@ MananaP- that is gorgeous! I was following your thread before the crash and I'm so impressed with the updates. I remember you were running C02. Is there any danger to using this with CRS? I've read that if not monitored, C02 can lower your PH very quickly?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> @ MananaP- that is gorgeous! I was following your thread before the crash and I'm so impressed with the updates. I remember you were running C02. Is there any danger to using this with CRS? I've read that if not monitored, C02 can lower your PH very quickly?


You can stabilize you co2 flow by constantly injecting co2 in the tank 24/7 at a very low bubble rate per few seconds, in turn on or off lights will produce almost the same PH level IME(i removed my solenoid). The real challenge is within the first month of the new set-up, trying to balance everything but after that all you do is water change and trim your plants.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL. Don't worry about hi-jacking. I was hoping more members would post some pics of their tank. It's giving me some great ideas as to where to get started.



MananaP said:


> Hi fellow hobbyist/forumers, anyways i will answer your questions later as i'm in a rush going to work right now "LATE" LOL! Also i don't want to hi-jack this thread so i will make a thread about this tank later on tonight when i get off work around midnight, sounds good?
> 
> @Stuart
> 
> I don't know what the other name for that moss because all i know it is called Singapore moss, but yes all your guess is right. Thank you Stuart...


----------

